# WTF is up with newbies



## heckler7 (Jul 5, 2015)

they make one post like " should i buy test e or c " then several people ask a question like whats your goals or stats and you never hear from them again. makes me not want to bother responding whenever I see a newbie with only one post


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't know why they ask if there not going to take any advice or even write back like you said with there goals ..Guess they just know everything after reading one post and buy whatever sounds good and then start crying on here whenever they get lumps or there junk stops working and don't make gains ect.. It does get old after a while I see it all the time on ASF .. Like do your research before stabbing 4ml into your body without knowing what your doing ..It don't make any sense to me I guess some people don't care about there bodies or the dmg there causing , there just to worried about blowing up and getting huge which does not happen anyways lol ...  Do your homework people and be safe about it you don't need a gram on your first run!!


----------



## niki (Jul 5, 2015)

They don't want to admit their stats.


----------



## tundrazx11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Many of them don't understand the fact that no matter what you take you still got to train hard


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Newbies make the site more entertaining.  If it was all knowledgeable members then it would be boring.  Especially the Tren related meltdowns (or MTR in some cases.....) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2015)

Someone say MTR??


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Someone say MTR??



Great product if you want to die


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 5, 2015)

Wait....you still have to train hard on top of using gear?? This just got complicated. lol

_*Icon
*_


tundrazx11 said:


> Many of them don't understand the fact that no matter what you take you still got to train hard


----------



## tundrazx11 (Jul 5, 2015)

They want a someone to tell them about that overnight get swole that everybody talking about.


----------



## BigJH (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah it does get under my skin sometimes. Have not been training for a year then no diet just thank that the test are anything else is going to do the job ... Then complain when it doesn't. . It's not really fair for use guys that's  been putting the work in for 13 years pluss..are even the guys that have been committed for years and years..


----------



## SheriV (Jul 5, 2015)

muscleicon said:


> Wait....you still have to train hard on top of using gear?? This just got complicated. lol
> 
> _*Icon
> *_



Ya I think this is bullshit 
I'm out


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Great product if you want to die
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I'm still here!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Well I'm still here!!!



Me too but had a very very bad week.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2015)

niki said:


> They don't want to admit their stats.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Ya I think this is bullshit
> I'm out


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2015)

wow u got half the newbs to reply in this thread....


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 6, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Ya I think this is bullshit
> 
> 
> _*Icon*_
> I'm out


----------



## animale66 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't think it's just a board question... the shit I get asked in real life is worse sometimes.  I'd say for every 10 people who ask dumb ass shit, you get one person who's actually intelligent and has done their homework and when it comes to either gear or training seems to "get it".

Personally, that's why I *MUCH* prefer talking with people who are on/needing TRT or going thru gender change therapy than recreational bodybuilders.  The competitors aren't as bad usually, but the average gym rat doesn't need to touch shit because the average gym rat doesn't even have a clearly defined goal.  If you press them on what their goal is, they usually cave and run away just like the new guy with 1 post on the boards.  

There's a difference between people who utilize drugs to help them achieve a specific goal versus just some guy wanting to pin a bunch of shit to "get gainz" when these people can't even decide if they wanna bulk or cut or train strength or...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2015)

animale66 said:


> that's why I *MUCH* prefer talking with people who are on/needing TRT



Werd!!


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Guaguito (Jul 6, 2015)

Good point animale66


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!


----------



## the_predator (Jul 7, 2015)

Griffith said:


> wow u got half the newbs to reply in this thread....


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2015)

Griffith said:


> wow u got half the newbs to reply in this thread....


plus DGG


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 8, 2015)

Waiting for the Head Jew to Ban me so i can become more powerful than ever




And for some reason All i feel is radio GA GA Radio goo goo all we know is that We love DGG


----------



## Little BamBam (Jul 8, 2015)

for kids that dont understand that you must eat to grow!


----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> Waiting for the Head Jew to Ban me so i can become more powerful than ever




....   he's busy right now, check back in a day or two !!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## LegacyDiver (Jul 11, 2015)

Honestly I've been sitting at my computer for two days thinking of what to write. I mean I can write down what my goals are and everything that's easy; but I don't want you guys reading and saying oh here's another one of those guys. When all I am is just an ex-athlete who wants to get back on his game, just need some advice and motivation. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Guaguito (Jul 11, 2015)

If u really were an x athlete ,u should have some pictures videos memories that u can look at it ,that should give some motivation bro don't let nobody or nothing put u down go to the gym play ur favorite music  take ur supplements put ur hands on the weights and boom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2015)

LegacyDiver said:


> Honestly I've been sitting at my computer for two days thinking of what to write. I mean I can write down what my goals are and everything that's easy; but I don't want you guys reading and saying oh here's another one of those guys. When all I am is just an ex-athlete who wants to get back on his game, just need some advice and motivation. Is that too much to ask for?




.....  if you're like 95% of the guys here, in order to make those gains you dream about, you'll need to cut back on the 'self abuse', you know what I mean,
'choking the chicken'..  most members here cannot reduce the amount of 'wacking off' they do..  also slow down on the nite time lines of blow & only do opiates on the weekends..  if you do have a serious drug problem, the Mods here in AG are more than willing to talk to you... [but don't buy shit from a Mod,it's always bunk] .....   so , as we say in Japan...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)

charley said:


> .....  if you're like 95% of the guys here, in order to make those gains you dream about, you'll need to cut back on the 'self abuse', you know what I mean,
> 'choking the chicken'..  most members here cannot reduce the amount of 'wacking off' they do..  also slow down on the nite time lines of blow & only do opiates on the weekends..  if you do have a serious drug problem, the Mods here in AG are more than willing to talk to you... [but don't buy shit from a Mod,it's always bunk] .....   so , as we say in Japan...







Truth ... watch out for the little jew that will burn ya..


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 12, 2015)

LegacyDiver said:


> Honestly I've been sitting at my computer for two days thinking of what to write. I mean I can write down what my goals are and everything that's easy; but I don't want you guys reading and saying oh here's another one of those guys. When all I am is just an ex-athlete who wants to get back on his game, just need some advice and motivation. Is that too much to ask for?


I dont care if questions seem stupid, its when I take the time to answer a question, and ask for specific details to further assist and there is reply. basicly someone makes an account asks one question and never come back. thats a bit annoying. makes me not want to bother answering a new guys question


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2015)

Guaguito said:


> If u really were an x athlete ,u should have some pictures videos memories that u can look at it ,that should give some motivation bro don't let nobody or nothing put u down go to the gym play ur favorite music  take ur supplements put ur hands on the weights and boom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 12, 2015)

should i take viagra? my stats; 1.5 inches long, 7 inches in circumference and half circumsized.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> should i take viagra? my stats; 1.5 inches long, 7 inches in circumference and half circumsized.


pfft, newb question


----------



## SheriV (Jul 13, 2015)

Awww... I bet it's cute.
why don't you post up pics so we can help you with your goals...


----------

